# Attaching java fern to rock/driftwood



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Learned that java ferns do best when grown on a rock or piece of driftwood.

Living in southeast Australia and access to beaches nearby, if I found a piece of driftwood, what would I need to do to it to prepare it & make it safe to attach a java fern to, to put into Leroy's place?

Also, without having to go out and buy products for this (unless really necessary), how do I attach it to the wood or a rock?

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

LeroyTheBetta said:


> Learned that java ferns do best when grown on a rock or piece of driftwood.
> 
> Living in southeast Australia and access to beaches nearby, if I found a piece of driftwood, what would I need to do to it to prepare it & make it safe to attach a java fern to, to put into Leroy's place?
> 
> ...


Boil the wood. 

Use a rubberband, a piece of thread, or superglue to attach it to the wood.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Definitely boil the wood. 

Driftwood tends to float..if it doesn't sink after boiling it a few times(to remove any toxins) you can soak it for days..weeks...depends on the size and type of wood. If it still won't sink, you can put a weight on it much like you see at most aquarium stores. 

You could use fishing line to attach the Fern. Eventually it will come apart but the plant should be well attached by then.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Thanks Alex & Cravenne!

One other thing... the java fern came as a bunch held together with some wire. Lots of small roots growing from the bunch. Can I separate the bunch into two or three parts? Or, is it best to leave it as one and not disturb it?


----------



## Alex09 (Aug 9, 2010)

You can separate it. Just make sure not to break apart the rhizomes (the stalk that all the leaves sprout from) Unless its a long enogh rhizome that you can cut in half and make 2 plants out of.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Alex09 said:


> You can separate it. Just make sure not to break apart the rhizomes (the stalk that all the leaves sprout from) Unless its a long enogh rhizome that you can cut in half and make 2 plants out of.


 
Fantastic! Thanks again, Alex.

Going to pick out a couple pieces of driftwood I found and boil them, then check out the base of the java fern to see what sort of modification(s) can be made, if any.


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

Collected some pieces of driftwood and attached some java fern to 2 of them:

#1










#2










So, hopefully they'll do ok. They were fun to do.


----------



## Cravenne (Dec 20, 2010)

Looks great! They are so easy to care for..basically you do nothing..lol. Very hard to kill as well.

Nice job!


----------



## DormDrax (Dec 1, 2010)

Heh... I did this...










The shell is partially shattered but still has a solid bar across the middle (That made up the spiral) and it's slowly attaching it'self to the little bar inside the shell heh... I noticed that last time I was cleaning because the first time... the Java fell out of the shell when I was cleaning... and last time it didn't budge at all when lightly handling. So if Decor is an issue... Broken Shells work too! ;-)


----------



## LeroyTheBetta (Dec 18, 2010)

DormDrax, neat idea using the broken shell!


----------

